# Blended vs. Unblended Eyeshadow?



## bubbleys (Jun 16, 2009)

Call it a stupid question but I keep reading, "MAKE SURE YOUR EYESHADOW IS BLENDED." How would I know if I blended it properly? Can someone show me a picture of unblended eyeshadow? I look at all these tutorials and whatnot but I want to see how my eyeshadow shouldn't look. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 16, 2009)

Proper blending means that you can't see where one color begins and ends inbetween two colors. If there is no color gradient, then it is not blended. A sharp crease line called, "cutting the crease" is an example of unblended eyeshadow. You blend by running your eyeshadow brush inbetween the two colors so that a gradient forms. HTH!


----------



## pikushi (Jun 16, 2009)

unblended eyeshadow is where there may be different colors on your lid, but they're not ..I guess you can say merged together? they're just kinda thrown on. i am positive you've seen unblended eyeshadow. Here is a pic of my blended eyeshadow from a few days ago
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...f4f64d6374.png

and here's one from like 3 years ago, I did NOT blend ahh
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...4806cc4a4a.png

idk if that helped 100%, but see how the colors aren't fading into each other and stuff...yeah...


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 16, 2009)

I think a good way to describe well blended eyeshadow is if it appears as though ur shadow was airbrushed onto ur lids. You should see the shades diffuse into each other gradually with 0 harsh lines or edges.


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 16, 2009)

Ohh alright, thanks guys! So pretty much I'm taking this as...Blending is when it pretty much looks like a gradient?


----------



## User67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pikushi* 

 
_unblended eyeshadow is where there may be different colors on your lid, but they're not ..I guess you can say merged together? they're just kinda thrown on. i am positive you've seen unblended eyeshadow. Here is a pic of my blended eyeshadow from a few days ago
http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...f4f64d6374.png

and here's one from like 3 years ago, I did NOT blend ahh
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/i...4806cc4a4a.png

idk if that helped 100%, but see how the colors aren't fading into each other and stuff...yeah..._

 
What did you use in the recent pic? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 17, 2009)

Think gradients! Properly blended makeup looks so much more professional. I rec the MAC 217 brush for blending your E/S's, and a kabuki brush is great for blending out contour lines for face makeup ^_^


----------



## pikushi (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, I am late as replying, but I used the 120 palette for the orange colors!


----------

